# What colors?



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

My most recent litter from a first time mommy, she's doing a great job! Having trouble identifying these two. Yes those are the lightest cream colored markings on the first one that I just discovered today. I was thinking maybe the second one was chinchilla?


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry I got the two switched around.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Oop, got it figured out, broken beige and blue agouti.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

what colour are the parents, that allways helps to work out colours.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Mommy is a broken black, and daddy is a really light Martin sable.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

If that is the case then the first bub cannot be an agouti anything. From memory Maten Sables are Ay/at cch/cch - no agouti gene on him or Mum


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Doesn't have a white belly like a chinchilla. There's a possibility mom is a black and tan, there's a black and tan and a broken black and tan in the litter.,I just can't tell from the white markings.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

The bub cannot be a blue agouti if the parents are what you say the are.
Agouti cannot be carried. Mum is a pied black (maybe tan) but she is still a black. Marten sable is Ay/at B/* cch/cch D/* P/* according to hiiret.fi - again, no agouti there. 
The point being, either the bub is not a blue agouti or the Dad is not a Marten Sable.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

What would the babe be?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Is the baby ticked? I can't tell in the picture.
Undercoat darker than the top coat?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

on my scream looks like blue self to me.

the white one if she has pink eyes looks pink eye white


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

he is ticked just like an agouti. And the other has beige markings and black eyes.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll try to get better picks tomorrow. I'll put one on of dad too.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok so the person who said that a Marten Sable parent cannot possibly produce an agouti baby, is ABSOLUTELY wrong. My Marten Sable mommy was bred with a broken Black and Tan daddy and produced two Marten Sables and a Blue Agouti, broken beige and a regular Agouti. The other female which was pictured earlier in this post is DEFINATLY a Blue Agouti was bred to the same male. She produced one Martin Sable one Blue Agouti (which passed away unfortunately), a black and tan, a regular Agouti, a broken black and tan. I will post pictures of the mommas and their litters.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

And also is there any possibility that the agouti babies could be agouti and tan? Their bellies have a DISTINCT perfect line that is agouti on top and tan on bottom. Its like a perfect straight line the separates the two colors...I couldn't get a pic cus they were too squirmy 

And also the Blue Agouti bub has the same line only the belly is whitish not white enough to be chinchilla but has the same line separating the top color from the bottom color. The one momma Blue Agouti does not have that line. Her body is the same blue ticked color all over.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

This is litter A: two marten sable, broken beige, blue agouti, and an agouti.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Blue agouti from litter A


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Litter B: Black and Tan, agouti, Martin sable, broken Black and Tan.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

And this is Rizzo, the dad. The most photogenic of the bunch.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Rizzo looks like he's tan to me, so agouti tan would be possible, yes.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah Rizzo is a broken black and tan. Wonderful Fella.
The thing that gets me though is somebody said that its impossible for a Marten Sable to produce an agouti. But there are plenty of those in the litter! As well as Marten Sables!
The agouti tan is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I went looking for any picture you posted of the adult mouse/mice identified as Martin Sable. The one of Mittens in her thread, never posted.  Did you buy the Martin Sable from a breeder?

I ask, because the chances of you finding a Martin Sable, in a Minnesota pet store, are extremely slim. They are not common in the USA, not even with breeders. (I'm not entirely sure I can recall anyone here having any at all.)


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

No I didn't buy from a breeder I bought from a pet shop who bred their own and never got mice from any outside breeders. Unfortunately the store shut down after being in business since '75 but they had a TON of marten sables there. There is absolutely no other color it could possibly be. Before i had bought mice from this place I had never even heard of a marten sable until I had boughten one named Burghley who I for the longest time could not figure out what color he was. Found out he was a marten. The mother I posted a picture of from litter A is just about a split image of mittens, mittens was a tad bit darker on the back. But I think I am going to start breeding them because I know they are extremely rare. I now have five martens, the one is old and doesn't breed anymore but my mother from Mittens and my Blue Agouti who is also from Mittens both produce martens so I might give it a try. Rizzo is also a descendant of Mittens. I will post a picture of Mittens and a picture of Burghley they were slightly different shades but both definitely martens. You know, and who knows, maybe the store I got them from did get a marten from a breeder some time back, I have no way of knowing.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/JnGZT7DrmC/
Hopefully that picture works, thats Burghley. He's somewhat darker than Mittens but Mittens was a light cream color with a grey blanket. I couldn't find the pic of Mittens but he looked exactly like the pictures I have seen of Marten Sables. Burghley came from the same pet store as Mitt.


----------

